# Drink Holder for Peugeot Boxer - Driver's side



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Peugeot 06 Boxer has lovely low-level bottle holders in both doors, and a very convenient cup/can holder on the co-pilot's side of the dash, but the poor old driver has nothing. Probably a euro-fit fascia.
One gadget I have seen advertised has a flange which slips in with the window glass, but the Boxer door is so thick that it won't fit. Another has suction cups for side windows, but if I put it on the quarter light, it obscures the mirror. There isn't a flat horizontal area on the dash to which I could fix a holder.

Just wonder if anyone else has discovered a spill-proof way of having a swig whilst on the move ? ( soft beverage, of course, ahem ! )

Thanks

TC


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Didn't I read somewhere on here months back that Hymer I think it was had found a way to modify the Ducato and make it more cup friendly.

When the latest Tranny has more cupholders than people who can get on board it does seem Fiat weren't up to speed.

SDA


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I fitted a bicycle drinks bottle carrier just inside the rear edge of the excessively deep door pockets on both sides of our van.

Cycle drinks bottles obviously fit (_which is what we use_) but a small fizzy drinks bottle would also fit.

Dead easy to install, and if they are positioned as high as possible the bottles are far easier to reach than grovelling about in the bottom of the door pocket.

Easy to reach down and get a drink without taking your eyes off the road, and if you use a cycle drinks bottle you can pull the sealing tab thingy open with your teeth, so even safer one-handed operation.

_Not of course, that I would suggest taking a swig while you are in motion!!_ 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> _Not of course, that I would suggest taking a swig while you are in motion!!_ 8O 8O
> 
> Dave


Gracious me Dave you've come over all PC since you became a Mod 8O

Andy

PS checked your PM's lately? :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> PS checked your PM's lately? :lol:


Send another please Andy.

I had so many I needed a clearout of the Inbox, and can't find an unanswered one from you, so it may have been "cleared out".  

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Zeb

Off to the bike shop.

TC


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Thanks Zeb
> 
> Off to the bike shop.
> 
> TC


Ask for polycarbonate (I think?) drinks bottles - they don't have any of that nasty plastic taste.

They are only about £3.50 each, as opposed to about £2.50 for the nasty "cheap" ones.

Glad it helped 

Dave


----------

